# shoreline weed and cattail control



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

Shoreline weed control whats the best and safest control agent for this problem.i have a lake and i am tired of fighting this yearly.i do not want to hurt the fish or frogs. Any help would be appreciated .thanks


----------

